# Google / Facebook / Twitter - kann es nur einen geben?



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Der Journalist und Blogger André Vatter aus Hamburg analysiert die aktuelle Situation und zieht seine - wie ich finde nachvollziehbaren - Schlüsse:
http://www.avatter.de/wordpress/2011/07/google-facebook-und-twitter-es-kann-nur-einen-geben/


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2011)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp ab: Google.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Würde ich auch fast glauben.


----------

